# My pets



## Berthold (Jan 28, 2018)

She prefers pine bark orchid substrate 15 to 25 mm


----------



## Ray (Jan 29, 2018)

Just woke up and having my first sip of coffee, and it took me a minute to see the eyes.

That would startle the hell out of you, if you were unknowingly just going to repot something.


----------



## Paphluvr (Jan 29, 2018)

I had to read Ray's comment and go back to the photo to understand the thread title. It look like you have a lot of things that like a dormancy period.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2018)

Hiding place or litter box?


----------



## Berthold (Jan 29, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Hiding place or litter box?



No litter box, only a hidden view point to watch me at work, may be there is a mouse or something equivalent jumping out of my coat pocket

This fur-bearing animal is very clean.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2018)

I had to read comment and search for eyes myself! Very spooky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2018)

cool!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 27, 2018)

Ballet training


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2018)

Black cats are enormously beautiful and mysterious. Those eyes in the bag
are so funny and a little spooky too.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 28, 2018)

If I have 21°F outdoor in the cat kogel below the cat's snout I have 36°F and that is good for the cat, not enough for my bedroom.


----------



## Ray (Feb 28, 2018)

When I was an undergrad, I found a stray kitten, also solid black with gold eyes. 

She lived with me in the dorms for years, and was my head rest on the 12+ hour drives between Atlanta and DC. She even went on our honeymoon. 


Ray Barkalow - Mobile


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2018)

Cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------

